# Building exterior lighting query



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Height? 


Off the top of my head, I think you only need one foot candle.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*3*

It's 3 FC around here


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Cletis said:


> It's 3 FC around here


Might be. I could be thinking emergency lights. 

Regardless, I'd check the IBC/IRC before I'd worry about IESA guidelines, unless it's in the job spec.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

katwalatapan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I wanted to inquire if having 42W CFL lighting fixture on the building perimeter would meet minimum Illuminating Engineering Society of North America (IESNA) standards for exterior lighting. Is there a minimum thumb rule of certain footcandle (fc) requirement at 10-20' from building?
> 
> ...


parking area ? egress area ? walkway ?


----------



## katwalatapan (Jul 7, 2012)

wildleg said:


> parking area ? egress area ? walkway ?


It is building perimeter which is usually either landscape or walkway.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

katwalatapan said:


> It is building perimeter which is usually either landscape or walkway.


2009 IBC 1006.2 says: "The means of egress illumination shall not be less than 1fc at the walking surface".

If the 10' to 20' area from the building is walkway or parking area I'd say you need it lit.

A 42w cfl _might _work, you need to talk to your supplier, they can have it plugged into a lighting program that will tell what type distribution, mounting height, quantity and spacing to achive your goal.


----------

